# Ever get tired/bored of traveling?



## Everymanalion (Aug 5, 2012)

This may be blasphemy but...

All you ever hear about is the wonder and amazement of traveling, and i totally agree, but sometimes, i just get straight burnt the fuck out, i was curious if anyone else feels like this often? Usually after a month or so...its not even the fact that i want my own bed or any of that, because well, i just dont care about being "home" but i have MASSIVE anxiety and cannot relax/enjoy things knowing i am going to have to get up and leave soon....


----------



## Auto (Aug 5, 2012)

You sound like you just need to find you a familiar place that you love to stay for a couple months out of the year.


----------



## Everymanalion (Aug 5, 2012)

I have done that, PDX(Where i am from) and Antigua, Guatemala.

But i was curious if anyone else gets burnt out.


----------



## Kezban (Aug 5, 2012)

Yea, I often will get comfy and stay in one place six months, leave, new place, another 3 months, etc. but i have been mostly in Chicago since 2009


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2012)

Nothing to do with anxiety here, but I get tired of traveling AND being housed up. If I were wealthy, I could probably travel all the time and not get tired of it. I'd just stop off at a hotel to "jungle up", go sailing or fly to a country I haven't been before with a cushion of cash to keep me from having to "rough it". Anything I wanted, I could purchase. Duty free liquour, yuppie gear, nice steaks, you name it. But alas, I am poor. Instead, I must sit in the sun with my thumb out waiting for a ride if hitching, patiently wait in the bushes for the right train, wash my ass in a restroom sink and offer a smile to whoever has been waiting outside of the door. It is nice to stop and smell the roses every now and then. 
When I do, I take care of myself: 
I like to make sure my clothing is clean and functional.
I make sure my body is clean.
I'll make sure my gear is maintained.
I make sure I am fed.
I try to earn a few dollars for the road.
I rest my body and my mind as a final preparation. 

By doing these things I can make my travels a little more pleasant.


----------



## Kezban (Aug 5, 2012)

michael of many m's, I couldn't have said it better myself. Those are exactly the "rules" for my idea of what flies. It's awful in my opinion to be filthy. There is a difference in a little road dirt and horrible filth. I have even, (while in that restroom washing my ass) also then clean out the sink and wash my roadclothes, then hanging them to dry nearby and hopin' they wont get stolen while i'm down the road busking. When I had a truck, and was on the highway, Them clothes would be drying....hanging out of the window whippin and flappin against the body of the truck attracting funny looks.

I never understood not cleanin up. I like so much my memories of goin to the laundry mat....(rest area along the highway) and washin our clothes then drying them in the hand blowin things.
we used a bungee cord or rope to attach them to the dryers and we would hang out in the bathroom pressing buttons.... took too long, indeed, for anything besides your undies. Maybe socks, would be doable.

And whats more.. nah sick of typing. next time


----------



## Kezban (Aug 5, 2012)

Though we all have had the amazing "how did I get so lucky" moment, and also the "i'll be damned, i've turned into a bum"


----------



## Ekstasis (Aug 6, 2012)

I get tired of trying new brands at different stores if they don't have my usual brand of bread, milk or whatever. One brand of generic bread is ok and the next town it sucks but then I'm stuck with it, wash rinse, repeat at the next town..


----------



## ayron (Aug 6, 2012)

i find what tired me the most out is just falling into rutines of, well nothingness really...waking up to busk to eat to drink and then having notmuch to do but just hang out in a park all day with buds...i just wish i was able to have more means to do more things...sailing for instance......i find that i get worn out just town and city hopping doing the same stuff, and yes still having a great time but just, missing not carrying my bag everywhere...or having a little sanctuary of my own, or even being able to carry more then one instrument with me (accordion and a banjo just wouldint work)...

i find more and more i feel the urge to find some sort of balance between having homebase with "steady" income for say the winter and crazy adventure for the summer... what ever form it takes its this urge for a balance for sure....as i say, im getting tired of being a fuck


----------



## dawgrunner (Aug 7, 2012)

when i get burned out that's the time to reflect on what i have not the burden of working to pay rent. reading books has made life a lot more interesting in that it allows me to get out of the what the hell am i doing crud in the head. pick a couple of different spots to visit and squat a while then move on. make friends don't burn your bridges. words of wit from the old school hitch hiker


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 7, 2012)

All the time. I once spent a good 3+ yrs talking about how I was gonna "settle down in a few months and get a spot." These days I mostly travel for work, and ya, the major highways get OLD after a while. Last time I went across the 80 I didn't leave a single tag, just left new dates under my old ones.

At the end of the day though I just remind myself that's there's millions of people out there locked up indoors (prison, cubicles, ect...) who will only dream about doing what's become second nature to me at this point. It took me over 10 yrs to figure out how to make traveling a semi-lucrative job, to turn around and start the straight life now seems crazier than risking my life and freedom to make it another couple hundred miles down the road / tracks.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Aug 7, 2012)

^I'm curious what type of work you do? Just odd jobs here and there?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Aug 8, 2012)

Construction, music production, busking, farm work, slangin' shiny rocks, ect... All depends on the season and where I'm at.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Aug 10, 2012)

When i get tired of traveling, i just go to pdx and get strung out on herion. That usually keeps me off the road a while. I don't recomend it though.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 13, 2012)

definetly, there is also the wonder of being at the same place seeing the sun set and rise in the same hills, seeing the world change around you day by day. if you feel like it, do it and stop somewhere nice. If you get back on the road it will feel 10x better.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 13, 2012)

also, change the way you are travelling, it is shite to travel if you are too dependent on others on where you are going to sleep or when you are going to eat, it sucks major ass


----------



## fenriswolf (Aug 16, 2012)

Completely natural. Even those with a ton of wanderlust (and I am one) usually becomes tempered over time. There is NOTHING WRONG with creature comforts, and a routine. Most listless travelers have a routine, it's just that of an addict, drunk, derelict etc. I have struggled with addiction and let me tell you that routine is MUCH more settled even when traveling and when you are sober enough to see how much time and energy you put into getting high it blows your mind. There are just so many variable and I think too many people have a preconceived notion of what a traveler is. I have yet to see the word tramp, minstrel, etc. used on this site. Personally I have been lucky enough to find work that has brought me almost completely around the world. At the moment I am "settled" but BROKE and that is getting me tired and I am thinking about the west coast. BUT.... I am old enough to know that if I DO hit the WC I will have to go out there fully equipped to hit the ground running, not burden a soul and be ready to live rather than escape.


----------

